# Lawrence Holster



## PBK (Mar 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a Lawrence Shoulder Holster that is marked 7XCH, below that is 534. Can someone tell me the type of gun and barrel length that could be used in the holster? Thank you very much.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Lawrence size 534*

Hi PBK
According to my list your Shoulder holster should be for a S&W Model 29 with 6 1/2" barrel. 7XCH should be the #7 holster with LEFT hand configuration=X Chamos Lining=C and safety Strap = H. Although the 534 designates 6 1/2" model 29 or 25, It will probably fit all the 6 1/2 N frames and possibly the 6" N frames also.


----------

